# Hey ppl tag a long, where u from?



## gonzo-89 (Sep 7, 2008)

My self am from Puerto Rico anybody else around, anywhere


----------



## Maryjane123 (Sep 7, 2008)

from the UK .... yeeaaaaaa


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 7, 2008)

South of canada


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup, Canada here.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 8, 2008)

USA here..


----------



## partyreefer (Sep 8, 2008)

New Jersey, sadly enough...


----------



## Calijuana (Sep 8, 2008)

another from BC, Canada =)... How is Puerto Rico treating you?


----------



## gonzo-89 (Sep 8, 2008)

its really nice actually grew up here in my home tome mayaguez and still rolling my streets


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 8, 2008)

Montana here


----------



## greenjumble (Sep 8, 2008)

MA, US
Seasons beginning to shift here. Should have Foliage turning in next 4 weeks.


----------



## gonzo-89 (Sep 8, 2008)

ooooo i forgot u get brown and orange colored leaves, eh its always green here we dont get seasons as rough as u guys, its always summer


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 9, 2008)

Michigan, America's high five.


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Scotland  x


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 16, 2008)

USA, Pacific NW.

Getting fall here, too. Still warmish, but the wind is blowing the smaller leaves offa the trees...right into my damn yard! Now I have to go rake or look like a pothead who doensn't take care of his yard.

Or get the Mrs. to do it... 

Anyhoo, welcome, Borecua.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 16, 2008)

hawaii, oahu


----------



## data (Sep 16, 2008)

im here in florida
htg is close and i like it


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 16, 2008)

New Enland, USA

Welcome to RIU


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

from da south


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 1, 2008)

an okie from muskogee here. (not really from muskogee but close!)


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 1, 2008)

Indiana, USA


----------



## richjames (Oct 1, 2008)

squaw creek, UT. Fall is HERE! Not too cold yet, but I'm glad I got my girls inside anyway! Peace to all, lets burn one and pass it around.


----------



## mike357 (Oct 1, 2008)

arkansas "the natural state"


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 1, 2008)

high on the Appalachian Mts.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 2, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


gonzo-89 said:


> My self am from Puerto Rico anybody else around, anywhere


I'm about 2235 miles North West of ya, that's if you live in Puerto Rico, Texas
Hi from Calgary, Canada and welcome to RUI. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## coll1019 (Dec 4, 2008)

Waz up...Indiana here cold as hell.......... winter and snow!


----------



## sarasangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Montana


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 7, 2009)

Texas hear, close enough to drive to the boats in Louisiana for some gambling



yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


i didnt even know there was a puerto rico, texas and im from texas


----------



## asders (Jan 8, 2009)

*...................................*


----------



## NarrowEye (Jan 8, 2009)

Georgia (temporarily)


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 8, 2009)

northern cali baby...legal beagle


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rif Mountains... 

I wish


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 12, 2009)

nebraska, USA here


----------



## kiddcuruption (Jan 12, 2009)

central pa


----------



## kiwihashdoc (Jan 13, 2009)

hey watsup hash doc here representing south island new zealand! go the souyth pacific weed movement


----------



## sandmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Originally from the world's largest exporter of crude oil (i'll leave you to guess) but have been living in Switzerland for the past decade.


----------



## quercus017 (Jan 13, 2009)

streets of MA


----------



## supersmashbud (Jan 13, 2009)

yew ess ay


----------



## ownlyhalfevil333 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey I just moved to Ohio. I'm right outside of Columbus. I've only been here a week and I am having no luck finding any connects here. Anyone got any helpful tips for me to find the goods? I tried over by OSU but just ran into a bunch of paranoid college kids.


----------



## kiwihashdoc (Jan 14, 2009)

Timaru New zealand!


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 14, 2009)

the Colorado Rockies meow!


----------



## LaxLoneStar (Jan 14, 2009)

The Lonestar State!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2009)

East Coast USA here


----------



## gonzo-89 (Aug 16, 2009)

Puerto Rico in the house, again...


----------



## Munkey (Aug 16, 2009)

Im from Yorkshire in the UK


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 16, 2009)

miami, FL .....the 305


----------



## naboo (Aug 16, 2009)

Cork city, Ireland. Anyone else from Ireland?


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 16, 2009)

Flawda


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 16, 2009)

The gr818 los angelos california,.,better known as cannafornia


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 17, 2009)

Australia Here! East Coast - I seem to be the 1st 1..


----------

